# Just wanted to get opinions on these



## Evets1989 (Mar 24, 2016)

Hey everyone.  Just wanted to ask around and compare a little and maybe see what everyone think about how mine are coming along
View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Evets1989 (Mar 24, 2016)

Sorry it's not letting me post all pics.       That one there is a rare one I read it morphed into a plant with three branches instead of two.    So happy about that.   Hopefully these pics load 

View attachment image.jpg


View attachment image.jpeg


----------



## Evets1989 (Mar 24, 2016)

Here's some better pics of the regular weed plant and then the 3 branch/leaf one.     I was reading about it the other day and read they are rare but it's normal still and will produce nice buds.   So I thought.  Let me go check mine.  And WOW I was amazed that one of mine had morphed with 3 branches instead of two 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Evets1989 (Mar 24, 2016)

Here's the 3rd pic it missed 

View attachment image.jpeg


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 24, 2016)

Well aren't those adorable babies! Congrats and the new hopefully girls... Let us know if we can help.


----------



## Evets1989 (Mar 24, 2016)

I've grown before but not for a long time.   And these are auto flowering female so how long do you guys think before they start flowering buds??


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 24, 2016)

Give them 24hrs of light for the next 4 weeks. And feed them all you can, I top mine but some autos don't take well to it. If they don't begin to flower by 5th week of 24hr light, drop them back to 20on/ 4off and continue to feed good for another week. If they haven't gone to flower then drop back to 18on/6off and that should get them going.

It varies with different autos how quickly they will go into flower. But having them under 24hr light and feed hard will get them to grow bigger before they start flower. Generally they will veg for 4-6wks before switching over.


----------



## Evets1989 (Mar 25, 2016)

Yeah.  I've done a lot of research and I just wish I could grow more professionally.   Can't wait for them to legalize it and I'll get the proper paperwork to do my own.  Or get a job skmewhere hopefully doing it.    I love growing and love my babies.        I'm so excited about the special 3branch one too.     Has anyone ever had one like that.     I was reading they are rare but normal and they grow great buds from what i read.     I'm going to leave it grow without trimming and was reading it should come out like a huge triangle/cone bud   But has anyone had one morph like that?     And to the very experienced growers.  Can you tell if I'm going to have a good yield yet?


----------



## Evets1989 (Mar 25, 2016)

And yeah I don't think I'm going to take the chance in cropping or topping.    It wasn't RECOMENDED for auto flowering.    But j really need this yield o come out nice and save us.  I need my RV transfered and were struggling.   So I'm really hoping for a good turn out here cus it's going to save us hopefully


----------



## Evets1989 (Mar 25, 2016)

Sorry that sounds a bit selfish I guess.    I normally don't grow for that purpose as I use it for health reasons and socially a little.   But usually I would keep it to use for my health as medical but these strains weren't what I like and since we're in a tight spot I am using this as a backup plan.    Just to clarify cus I didn't like how my message sounds


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 25, 2016)

Hushpuppy know his stuff, you are in good hands. I am sending you green mojo for a great grow.  There is a crazy guy named Keef, in the Old farts club that is specializing in triploids... Go check him out here.. I mean crazy in a good way.:vap-Bong_smoker:


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=69144


----------



## Evets1989 (Mar 26, 2016)

Thanks for the help.       I also have a question.   I'm using I think it's called Humboldt grow bloom and micro nutrients for all my plants.    One is bubbletronics type hydro.  The other three are soil      They seems to be working good.  No complaints about it.    I thought my hydro would have been growin faster than the rest but it's not at all.  It's the smallest and it's only a few days younger then the others.      So a few questions.   Why isn't it growing faster you think?     And another is I think I may run out of nutrients before my grow is complete.    Can I switch to a better nutrient brand?       I haven't been using as much as the bottle say because it was an odd instructions that didn't seem to sound right.    So I've been mixing 1gal of water. With 5ml of Grow  4ml of Micro and 3ml of Bloom.   Then when they get to pre bloom and bloom I was going to gradually reverse those to 4ml grow 4ml micro and 4ml bloom.   Then 3ml grow. 4ml micro and 5ml of blooms maybe 6ml.    Cause it calls for 7.5ml of each.  Giving that much bloom during Veg state seemed a bit odd to me.     And I've had good luck with my measurements before.  And they are working decently again now.     BUT CAN I SWITCH TO SOMETHING BETTER WITH OUT HURTING THEM.    I DONT REALLY HAVE MONEY TO SPEND RIGHT NOW BUT I THINK I MAY RUN OUT BEFORE MY GROW IS COMPLETE        ANY THOUGHTS ON THAT?


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 26, 2016)

I am no help with synthetic nutes. Usually the hydro does grow bigger and faster. someone that knows more than me will be by.  It sounds like you have good instincts about your nutes. I don't think switching nutes will bother your plants. We have a good read here:http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50463


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 26, 2016)

Your hydro should be outdoing your soil plants.  Tell us more about your system.  I suspect that it is not the nutes, but something else that we can correct without you having to buy new nutrients for now.  If you want to explore a new nutrient line when you run out of the Humboldt line, we can.    

First, tell us about your grow in general--strain you are growing, size of space, size and type of light, ventilation setup, temps, RH, etc.  Then a little more info on your hydro system.  What kind of hydro system are you using?  Are you checking pH?  Correct pH is critical for proper nutrient uptake in hydro.  And correct pH levels for hydro and soil are different.  In other words, you cannot feed both the soil plants and the hydro plant the same nutrient solution--they require different pH levels.  Are you letting the water set out for 24 hours or so to let the chlorine evaporate?  Are you checking the ppms?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 26, 2016)

yeah everything YHG just said  there are a lot of little variables that you have to at least account for as you are not copying nature when you grow indoors. People who grow indoors and try to copy nature too much, either get it dead on (rarely) or crash and burn.

The Humboldt is probably as good as any but you need to figure out the best way to use it for your setup. Mixing soil and hydro nutrients sometimes will work fine and sometimes it wont. The 3 part liquid nutes(synthetic) generally will work well in any setup. You don't want to mix "organic" nutes and synthetic nutes as that can be quite challenging to make work correctly. 

I use a 3 part and I mix equal parts of each of the 3 parts at 5ml per gallon(for vegging plants) but As said above, there are several more things that must be taken care of that are each different depending on if you are in soil, soilless, or hydro.


----------



## Evets1989 (Mar 26, 2016)

Yes ph is something I need to do yet.     I kind of started the bubbleponics hydro on accident.    As far as strains.  I have 4plants.  I planted one LSD-25, one WWxBB, one Afghani Regular And I think a second WWxBB     But I got them mind up so I'm not sure which ones are which now.     Sorry.  My mistake.     But one of them had a bit of a bad start so I put it into a small homeade bubbleponic    Just a gallon container with a small container that has my plant in a net and small stones because I'm still making a better one.   But it's been in it for a few weeks and just yesterday started getting bigger    But I'm thinking it may be PH as well I just have not got a chance to pick up some more stuff to test it.    Just wasn't sure if the nutrients were that good.      This weekend I'm trying to get more done but probably be this way go one more week.    They are healthy and growing good.  But I just can tell they good do better


----------



## Evets1989 (Mar 27, 2016)

Oh and as far as lighting I got 3 40w? CFLs and one 13w LED    And of course the reflective material outlining the grow space which I didn't have at first and man they perked up a lot once I put reflective material on the walls.   Helped get the light to the whole plant and they grew inches that same night.       Usually i have CFLs on during nights and then during day I just have LED On cus I can't leave the place plugged in.  Long story short.  It in an RV and I have to unplug during the day.    So my LED and FAN is on a car battery to keep light and air on them all day     TO MY SUPRISE.  during the day when it's just the Bright White LEDs.  The plant goes through its most  growth but if i left the LED alone all the time it doesn't work well     But CFLS and LED At night. And then just LED during the day works  VERY WELL I've found     I know a lot about growing already and can do really well if I had more equipment to use but I'm still kind of trying to stay very small and hidden because I can't have the attention on me and get caught


----------



## Evets1989 (Mar 27, 2016)

P.s.   This morning I went in and over the night the edges/sides of the leaves are curled up light surrated knives kind.  The sharp edges have curled up a lot.   Still green.  Not dyeing.   But two days ago I started feeding them nutrient water a bit more than I have been.   Maybe I got a bit too much water.    The first day I did it they grew three times as much that night.  So I did it again yesterday.   I think it was too soon for more water.    They are small pots but deep.  They are 2liter bottles I use and then transplant into bigger pots but this time I need to stay small so I kept them in the smaller pots and they have been doing well.    The big one I may transplant into a bigger pot yet.    2liters work nice cus you can cut bottom off careful.  Alice the side one and slide it into new pot without disturbing the roots one bit.    Styrofoam cups work well to start seedling in as well.  You can use soil or another medium and the styrofoam you can peel away to transplant easier   Or cut the bottom out and leave the cup in a bigger pot and push it down into more soil and it works nice so you don't have a disturbance in roots and set back the plant a day or two from the shock.   Idk. It's worked good for me if done properly


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 27, 2016)

I know that you do not want to hear this, but you are going to need way way more/better light or you are not going to end up with much of anything.  I am not trying to discourage you, but you have indicated that a big harvest is important and you are heading for a very very small harvest.  Your lighting is directly tied to your yield.  With the lighting you have, you will be lucky to get a few grams.  Unfortunately, this is an expensive hobby and requires certain minimum things to have successful harvests.

PH is critical with hydro and you need a good quality meter.  I suspect your leaf problems are pH related.  But your big issue is light and probably ventilation.  You need a continual supply of fresh air all the time the lights are on for proper photosynthesis.  This is generally accomplished with a centrifuge type exhaust fan.

I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but I do not want you to believe that at the end of 8 weeks you are going to have a big harvest, because you aren't.  It hurts my heart to say that I doubt that you can even finish a grow under the conditions you are growing under.  Is there any way at all that you can upgrade this some?  Otherwise, I just can't see this working.  Small plants do not need a lot of resources, but once they gain any size and start flowering, they need a lot more light.  I would consider 250W (actual watts) a bare minimum.


----------



## Evets1989 (Mar 27, 2016)

I do appreciate all the tips as it comes from experience I know.    I know they need more light to get higher yields.   But I have done this method before when I had limited space. I add lights as I go because when they are young they don't need all 200w of light.    As they get older I'm add lights and wattage bulbs.   I got almost 2ounce of my last one(ww/bb strain). but I only used 20w CFL and 15wLED on it.       This time I'm increasing it to 80w CFL and hopefully 40w LED        I have 4 13w now.   I'm changing them to 20w CFL and going to put the bigger fan in the intake tube  and I'll stick this small one In the exhaust tube to ventilate more too.     See how it changes it      Today it starting to look nice again.   I just think something happened when I watered it yesterday.    It was the last of it and I actually think some nutrients settled somehow.   I aerate it but just seems like that's what caused it here.     My temp hasn't gotten above 80deg.  I know that.  I try to keep it around normal 72-75deg  room temp for here cus of the situation too


----------



## Evets1989 (Mar 28, 2016)

So They have been doing better.   I adding more light today.   Not much but enough for now.   I changed it from 3 13w CFLs to 23w CFLs    Accordingly to stats that's eqaul to 300w of light.  Plus my LEDs.   I don't estimate it as high as the stats say.  It says 23w CFL = 100w.      I estimate lower and say 23w CFL = 60w-70w of light.    So it should be emoting about 200w of light with the LED.      In a weeks after my transplant recovers I am going to add more CFLs and two more LEDs and should be good for the rest of the grow.        Same thing I used to do when I grew a lot


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 29, 2016)

Sounds like you have it working like you want it too. Green Mojo


----------



## Evets1989 (Mar 30, 2016)

Yeah.  It's worked for me many times.    I just add light as I need to.    And now when it's close to Bloom I'll add a nice size grow light 250w bulb on top of the CFLs n LED.     And they always bush up real quick and when it starts bloom the buds Coke in nice and fluffy and thick.   I've always gotten either smaller yield with extremely potent buds.  Or a really big yield with decent potency.       I enjoy the beauty of growing tho.  Either way.     I wish I could grow a whole room full      I would be in heaven.  Lol.


----------



## sbrooks (Mar 31, 2016)

Well I am falling in love with that....:heart:


----------



## Evets1989 (Mar 31, 2016)

The trifoliate is doing extremely well so far.   Starting to get very bushy and fluffy looking.    Can't wait until she is bigger and ready to bloom.   She's going to be so beautiful with her triple leaf sets making her full of beauty! 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 1, 2016)

Evets1989 said:


> So They have been doing better.   I adding more light today.   Not much but enough for now.   I changed it from 3 13w CFLs to 23w CFLs    Accordingly to stats that's eqaul to 300w of light.  Plus my LEDs.   I don't estimate it as high as the stats say.  It says 23w CFL = 100w.      I estimate lower and say 23w CFL = 60w-70w of light.    So it should be emoting about 200w of light with the LED.      In a weeks after my transplant recovers I am going to add more CFLs and two more LEDs and should be good for the rest of the grow.        Same thing I used to do when I grew a lot



Equivalent wattage is immaterial when growing.  A 23w is a 23w.  The equivalent is something they have made up according to how our eyes see light.  Plants are only getting actual wattages.


----------



## grasshopper (Apr 1, 2016)

[qu


----------



## Evets1989 (Apr 2, 2016)

Yeah I have read that too.  But I do believe a 23W CFL is way different than a 23w light bulb.    Put the side by side and you can even see how much Brighter the CFL is compared to a regular 23w light.      I have 13w CFL and a 60w reg     Put them both on and compare and they actuall give off about the same amount of light.     That's why they say they are eqaulevalant      I understand there is a lot of controversy over that.    But I look at it this way.    Even with LED.   My 13w LED is bright enough to light the whole room nicely.  But switch it out with a 40w bulb And I can barely read a book in the room.     So technically the LED and CFLs emit more light than regular bulbs.  Which when growing it has been working great.      Trust me when I say.  If I could put large grow bulbs in the place I grow.   I would.  But I can't keep the heat low enough or electricity issues.   So the CFL n LED combo is perfect for what I do.   But I know there is a ton of controversy in the subject.    I have a buddy that uses only 100w worth of LEDs.   And he grows amazing medical MJ      He gets single LEDs and made his light thing himself.   It's like a screen with LEDs on it.   He puts a few LEDs on the sides so the light gets to the bottom buds nicely and he gets some really nice grows


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 3, 2016)

Yes, YOU can see more light, but the plants can't.  You have got to understand that the way you see light is not the same way that plants see (and utilize) light.  For instance, incandescent light is almost invisible to plants regardless of how much you have.  Ditto halogens, which really really light up things for human eyes but do absolutely nothing for plants, ditto any green light.


----------



## Evets1989 (Apr 4, 2016)

Yeah I understand that.   I know they don't see light the same.   But for example when j first started growing I had regular light bulbs that supposedly they don't even see.   Grew some decently nice plants.   Then I tried fluorescent lights as normal Plant growers use them.   A bit better results and I still had my plants growing under incand. Bulbs and they were doing just as good as the rest.    Then I started experimenting with CFLs and LEDs and the CFLs grew faster and healthier than both reg bulbs and fluorescent both.    Then I added a few LEDs and they started getting thick and growing great.    Then I tried doing half Day CFLs and half day LEDs and my plants blew up really bushy and the rest of my grows I barely had to do anything beside water them.  So I stayed with that's setup for a few years and then j had to stop growing for a few years.    Now I'm using the same setup because of the small space I have to grow and little ways to ventilate extreme heat.  I have ventilation but it would not handle extreme temps        I have read a lot about the CFLs and I understand there's a lot of controversy about them.  But I'm going with what's proven to me to work good.   When I get a larger area I will do more testing it out against other lighting.          But basically last time I did it.    I had some  Afghani blah blah seeds.  Can't remember what the full name was.     In one space I had a 500w grow light that was a friends   He let me use his grow room while he was ON VACATION FOR 6mnths.  Jail.   Lol.  And then my grow space I had my CFLs.   I started with 4. 13w and eased up to 4 42w CFLs       My CFLs plants had a slow but very healthy start.   The Reg grow room plant had a rapid start but issues with plant sagging a bit a few times.   But once it hit about 4weeks.  Both plants for about same size the rest of the grow and both plants did pretty closely to the same     As good as I could do as a test.   I wasn't trying to test them.   My buddy just went to jail and had me watch over his.  So I planted two plants of the same strain to see if my CFLs would be a good grow.     So 4 CFLs at 42x4= 168w.  Versus 500w grow light    And both plants did about the same.   My CFLs I admit was a bit lower yield.   But not enough to make a big deal out of t cus I saved so much electric I'm sure.            Truth is.   They work.  Maybe not as well as everyone's expensive grow lights.   But for the price difference and the electricity difference.   I'd say the work pretty decent.      And LEDs I want to do more playing around with


----------



## Evets1989 (Apr 4, 2016)

I want to do more testing and playing around with the wattages and stuff.   I know others have done the tests and everything but I want to see it and play around with it.   Document it and I'll put it on here somewhere for everyone to see it and maybe try it if they like


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 4, 2016)

I encourage you to do more reading up on lighting.  While you may believe that CFLs are cheaper, they are; not.  First of all, they put out the fewest lumebns per watt of all the different types of lighting that we use for growing.  This alone tells us that they are;more expensive to run....and you DO get significantly less bud with them.  

I don't want to argue with you, but I have been growing for decades and started when fluoros were really our only options inside.  If you are getting the same amount of product from 168W of fluoros that you get from a 500W grow light, something is wrong with with your grow. In a well dialed in grow space;, 500W of HPS or MH will ALWAYS out yield CFLs.  However, I have never seen or heard of a 500W grow light?  What exactly was it?   Was it a halogen light?

Also, another thing to keep in mind with LEDs is that good LEDs are not cheap and cheap LEDs are not good.   If you are going to experiment with LEDs, be sure to do your research.  I am quite unhappy with the 700W Mars Hydro that I had high hjopes for.


----------



## KSL (Apr 4, 2016)

Evets1989 said:


> I want to do more testing and playing around with the wattages and stuff.   I know others have done the tests and everything but I want to see it and play around with it.   Document it and I'll put it on here somewhere for everyone to see it and maybe try it if they like



I applaud the experimentation, I've done a fair amount myself in order to maximize efficiency in small spaces.  Instead of playing with 'wattages' though you'd be much better off putting your efforts into understanding how your plants use the light, experimenting with spectrum.  The watts your lights use is almost irrelevant, it really only applies if we're all talking about the same kind of lights, same outputs in comparison with the power used.  That unfortunately is not the case, CFLs are far less efficient than an HPS for example so 400w of CFLs will provide less light to your plants than 400w of HPS.  

I suggest looking into Kelvin rating and PAR watts, that information will paint a much clearer picture of what your lights are really accomplishing.


----------



## Evets1989 (Apr 5, 2016)

And no worries.  I'm not taking it as rude or mean at all.   Everyone has there ways of doing things.  And there's always going to be scattered opinions and different result for everyone.   Yeah I've seen all that info.   Need to study it a bit more.   But yeah that's kind of what I was trying to simplify was a 13w CFL uses 13w of power.  It has nothing to do with how much light it produces.   That's why they say equivalent to 60w or whatever.    I go by lumens. Of how much the light produces and if the plant can use it.        Like mentioned by Hemo Goddess plants can't use incandescent light.   But I've seen people grow with them and get decent buds.   Not that I would attempt using them.  But obviously the plants used the light cus they didn't die             I like using the CFLs and LEDs combined.    Yes I have to keep them closer to the plants in order for the right amount of light to reach it during Veg and Flower stages.       basically as I was saying.   Proper amount of Lumens is what we need for plants to grow good indoors   A 100w bulb produces 1600 lumens.   Same goes for a 72w Halogen bulb.  As well as a 23w CFL bulb produces 1600 lumens.     That is why they say 23w CFL is equal to 100w bulb.    It uses 23w of power. But produces 1600 lumens.   Same as a 100w bulb.      A lux meter is awesome to have when growing period.   It will help determine which areas on the plant aren't getting enough light or too much light.     Lux equals how many lumens per square feet  which minimum you need 15,000 lux during veg state and max of 70,000. .    During Flowering it's 35,000 minimum and 85,000 max.      Average you should have is 40k during VEG and 60k for Flower/Bud stage.        I have around 28,000 now to my plants in Veg state.   And when it flowers I'll double that for bud growth          If I can attach the links   Here are two pages that I used originally when I started CFLs and LEDs.    LEDs can not be measured with LUX meters.    So I make sure I have enough with CFLs and the LEDs just provide a little extra but I really like having Both CFLs and LEDs together.   I like the results I get from the combination of the two.    I understand that the MH/HPS. HID Light bulbs are more efficient for larger grows but for my small space of 2'x2' by 5' tall    The CFLs are mounted in each corner 5" above my plants and the LEDs are hanging directly above them and of course the reflective plastic covering the walls to help with the light getting around to the whole plant.  And it does.  My one plant the bottom nodes and branches are growing out amazing.       Everyone grows different.  If I had a larger area and more plants I would be using MH & HPS lights


----------



## Evets1989 (Apr 5, 2016)

And the 500w grow light I was talking about was just an estimated number.  I can't remember the exact wattage of his grow light    It was my buddies that went to jail and I watched over his grow he started and he gave me his extra grow light and said it was like 5-600w.  He had painted a kool design on it and the only words I remember seeing were   There was two bulbs.  One on each side.  And the a vent on the top with a Fan in it.   I think is was California something brand.     It was setup for Grow and Bloom.   One switch turned one bulb on.  The other turned the second bulb on for flowering/bloom      Being it was so long ago I can't remember for sure but I think One bulb was MH. and the other was HPS I believe.   Or they we're both HPS.  And just one for veg and double for flower.    I only used it when I was watching over his grow and I added some plants and did a few experiments when I had it.   Never paid much attention to it cus I sold it when we cropped and cured all the plants.    So I never messed with it really.     I remember seeing Nano something on it.   I remember that cus my business is Nano now


----------



## KSL (Apr 5, 2016)

Evets1989 said:


> Proper amount of Lumens is what we need for plants to grow good indoors   A 100w bulb produces 1600 lumens.   Same goes for a 72w Halogen bulb.  As well as a 23w CFL bulb produces 1600 lumens.     That is why they say 23w CFL is equal to 100w bulb.    It uses 23w of power. But produces 1600 lumens.   Same as a 100w bulb.



Lumens is measure of light that the human eye can perceive.  

The spectrum of the bulb is also hugely important, you can't grow with light the plant can't use no matter how many lumens you have.

PAR watts is probably the closest thing to accurate we as growers can use.  


As I said before looking into Kelving ratings and PAR watts is going to give you a better idea of how your plants use the light.


----------



## Evets1989 (Apr 6, 2016)

Yes I know all that as well.  We're a bit off subject kind of I think.  I was mainly just talking about why they say EQUIVELANT to a wattage.    Because the lumens.    A plant needs a certain amount of Lumens to be able to grow.   Yes they also need the proper type of light.  We're in agreement but wording it differently.      My post was mainly about the CFLs being equal to a wattage       They use only 23w but put off the same lumens as a 100w bulb would.     That's what I was talking about.         We know that the CFLs and LEDs put off the proper light.   It was always a contradiction of how much light a CFL and LED puts off.   And that is what I was talking about.       Sorry if I confused or my wording was off.      I type pretty fast in between doing things.   So sometimes k get off subject.       

I do think that growing with CFLs alone is not something I would recommend.  But growing with CFLs and LEDs together.   I love it.    I don't grow huge plants.  And I only can grow 4-6 at a time.       For this small of a grow I love using the CFLs and LED combination        I have grown very large plants with alternating MH and HPS lights.  But I had a large spot and was growing in 55 gallon drums cut in half.  So 27.5 gallon pots.  But that was in high school and I lived in 70acres of land.      I was growing the best weed in town my senior year.  AK47 strain.    Good memories.   I miss the good soil I could grab from the backyard.    Florida is too much sand.   Gotta buy soil now.       

I'll read more about kelvin ratings and PAR watts.    I know a little about them but I was referring more to the lights.and how bright.   Not what lights the plants need and use.      Just so we're not confused.  Lol.        

Basically I was saying that when your looking at lights to grow.   Wattages are just how much electric that bulb uses.   It has nothing to do with how much light it gives off for the plants to grow.     You have to have a certain amount of Lumens for a plant to grow. And the proper TYPE of light for the plant to be able to use it.      Plants may not "use" lumens persay.   But that's how WE need to refer to how big of light we need.    Cus LUMENs is how WE HUMANS see the light.    But what I mean is that saying the plants  need a 1000w to grow.   No.  You need a light that produces atleast 15-20,000 LUMENS minimum for a decent grow.   AND YOU NEED TO PROPER LIGHT FOR THE CANNIBIS TO ABSORB LIGHT.        That's more was I was trying to say.    Sorry if it's confusing or I said something wrong.    I was trying to say basically the same thing


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 6, 2016)

No, a 23w cfl does NOT put out the lumens of a 100w bulb--this the point.  A 23W bulb is a 23 W bulb.  I am not going to continue to argue with you on this, but like KSL, I suggest that you read up on lighting and understand how plants utilize light.  Watt for watt, CFLs will never produce nearly as much as HID lighting simply because they produce about 1/2 the amount of light a HID does for the smae electrical usage.  There are some things that are subjective and worthy of exmentation--the amount of light a certain bulb puts out is not.


----------



## Evets1989 (Apr 6, 2016)

I never said they were as good or put out the same as HID but I've done enough experimentation and research and tried even sending you the links about the lumens.     The humans do see light differently than plants.   Didn't argue.    But a 23w produces 
~1600lumens.   A 100w incandescent produces ~1600 lumens.    Here's the chart attached.   There's no argument.   So I don't know why your getting mad.    It's a discussion.   I double check it as a write it because everyone makes mistakes.    We got off of the path a bit tho   I wasn't ever trying to say they are the best thing to use.       But even the Kelvkn Rating he was talking about.   That's just the measurement of Hue within each different light.   The Kelvin scale tells you what hue each light is.  Which is why HID is the best route for growing in most case.  But even the Kelvin rating mentions that it varies within different environments.   Which is one of many reasons everyone gets different results     Again.  I was and am not trying to argue.      There is a ton of room for experimentation within the light spectrums.   Especially having a LUX/PAR meter really make it nice to test lights and play around.  Move them in the right spots.  No ring the light or plant 2inches can make such a huge difference.       Now.  I never said and I'm not saying that I'm getting as good of light as HID    I know I am not.   But according to the scale I followed for how much your plant needs     I'm on the good grow side.  Not as good as HID. I'm sure.  But I've had great result.  And continue to have great results.    I'm not competing or I would have a complete different setup        But the nice thing about having these in the tight area I have to work with is that I was and am able to move my lights and plants around while using the Meter to make sure my plants are getting the right amount of light to the entire plant and not just the top.        And honestly.  If I didn't have the meter to use.   I probably would be using MH/HPS lights.           And I understand what you were saying Hemo Goddess.   I wasn't arguing.  I was discussing what I have researched and the harts I use and that I want to do experimenting.       It's hard to go off all research because there are many different results out there.       That's why I encourage opinions.  But don't get upset when others find documentation that is different.   Doesn't make your wrong.  It just is another result and another study someone did and got different results.          By all means.  If these charts are different from what you've seen.  By all means.  Post yours too cus t may help the next person who is searching for some answers.      Anytime I post something with info that helps someone tho.  I google it and fact check it first.  Like I've done here too.  But maybe I typed something wrong or mislead in some way.  I haven't looked back over the messages.     But here's the charts I have been trying to link.   But I just took a snapshot to see if they are correct 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Evets1989 (Apr 6, 2016)

It wouldn't let me add the others.  But.  Yeah I know it's not the same for plants.   I have the PAR meter and I believe I mentioned it and mentions LUX earlier.      Like I said.  I think maybe I typed something wrong or mislead.     I was not trying to argue or say that they produce as much as HID      I KNOW THAT.    I was saying they produce same lumens as a 100w incandescent bulb.  Not HID.       I know plants can't use incandescent bulbs.   But the CFLs they can. And LEDs.     All I meant is they are good for certain situations.   Like the one I'm in know I could not use MH or HPS without many large risks.   Soon maybe tho.  If I get to set the closet up how I want


----------



## Evets1989 (Apr 15, 2016)

I'm surprised.   The plant that I was least counting to be a good yield just ended up being my favorite strain I wanted to try and it was an AutoFlowers so I'm assuming since I got them mixed up that since this one bloomed in 24/7 light.    We moved yesterday but it had to already be flowering or atleast preflower before I moved them.  So I know it's not from stress.  I don't believe so anyways      But it is looking like a great plant for a little one.  Lol 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Evets1989 (Apr 20, 2016)

It's not going to be a bad little plant.   My other ones are much larger tho still.   I just want this one to be as pretty as its supposed to be.   It looks like it will be.   Getting nice purple hues to it already and it's stil only first week of flowering     We're see.    I added a nice 200w HPS light now for them since one is flowering in 24/0 light.    I figured it's probably best to just keep it in the light with the others.    Am I right on this?    Never grew an Auto Flower before.    Just wanted to try it.    But it flowered on its on so I figured more light for the buds to grow right? 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Evets1989 (Apr 20, 2016)

Purple hue started already too.   Hope it lives up to the LSD-25 auto strains dark purple buds.   We're see as time goes.      What do you guys think about the light tho.  Keep it with the other in Veg at 24/7 light schedule. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## stinkyelements (Apr 20, 2016)

Nice Evets, looking good I like them pinkish purple hues, usually a good sign it will be quite colorful. If you have an extra light it will only help the auto for sure, it may not hurt to put it in the flower room on 12/12 but I believe you will get the most out of it on 24 hr no need to change it now unless you do need to for some reason. Either way but it will def benefit from the extra HPS


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 21, 2016)

I have never seen or heard of a 200W HPS....are you sure it is HPS?


----------



## Evets1989 (Apr 23, 2016)

I tore it apart. Actually I think it's 500w.   A friend gave too me and it's homeade.   Apparently he's an idiot and I think it's just a regular Halogen bulb.  There was a cover over and I couldn't see until I tore it apart.    Unless they make ones like that MH or HPS.  But my bet is more on him being an idiot and telling me had a small HPS light that I could add for Flower.      but I have it on a dimmer to  adjust how bright I really want it.   Cus my plants are kind of too close for the full brightness of it.    I made it work tho and the plants have loved it for the last two days.   I keep it half on           Do you think it's even worth keeping in there or do you think it may cause more harm than good?


----------



## Evets1989 (Apr 23, 2016)

Pic one.     It's not bad for a little Auto.   I didn't know which plant was which or I could have beefed it up a little more before it flowered.   But I didn't know h til it flowered in full 24/7 light.   I got all my plants mixed up at the transplant    More pics.   It only lets me post one or two at a time 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Evets1989 (Apr 23, 2016)

Pic 2 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Evets1989 (Apr 23, 2016)

Pic three 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Evets1989 (Apr 23, 2016)

Pic four 

View attachment image.jpeg


----------



## Evets1989 (Apr 23, 2016)

Now it's still only been one week  or about 10days or so since it started so it still has a ways to go.   And like I said.  If I knew which was an auto I would have done things a little differently even tho it was my first auto.  Next time I'll be able to do
What I want.  Which is keep it in a bubble tank with some nutrients    And j also want to try one auto in soil but I want to go out out with it with the Aem and Em1    I want to try a full on micobic soil farm on a Auto    Just to see how nicely it does vs a hydro(BubbleTronic) auto grow.     It's just something I wanna try next time.   My Photos also kind of got screwed up Too cus I didn't want to crop any incase it was an auto.   As soon as I knew I topped one and the other is getting stretched out for a Mini SCROG type plant. ONLY cus it feel over when I change my water and it fell over on its side and kept growing fine and now it's trying to stand up again when I don't want it too.  Lol.  So bit of those got screwed up a bit   And my other is a Trifoliate and I just let it be and she is beautiful already


----------



## Evets1989 (Apr 23, 2016)

Trifoliate 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Evets1989 (Apr 23, 2016)

She's about 3ft now and I'm just putting over into bloom now.   I was going to wait but my other is ready and this one is close so keep them together and flower them both.  My clones won't be far behind probably so hopefully they catch up fast enough.


----------

